# Sharpening Station



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally got the top plate done for my Dual Grinder Sharpening Station.

Having a metal lathe and wood lathe I have the carbide grinder for metal tools and the new grinder for the wood tools, and I decided to put both on the same stand.

I made the top plate with cord storage and installed two outlets one for the grinders, and an extra. Next is to make a cabinet to sit on the lower part of the stand for storage of my worksharp, and all the extras.
More to come.

Danny


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Danny that is a fine looking system. Very nicely done.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice job Danny.... well thought out. Have you considered enclosing that leg set? Cabinet and stand in one....

how do you like that craftsman VS grinder?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Danny, your DGSS displays a high level of niftocity.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Very nice job Danny.... well thought out. Have you considered enclosing that leg set? Cabinet and stand in one....
> 
> how do you like that craftsman VS grinder?


I playning around with a couple of designs on my CAD system right now. I leaning more towards a cabinet that I can slide in the lower part of the stand instead of enclosing, and incorporate a slide out shelf to put the worksharp on when I need to use it.

So far the only issue I have with the craftsman grinder is that the sholders on the shaft that the flanges sit against aren't very big, and the flanges are stamped out and have a small radius on the edge of the hole. 

So when you install a wheel you need to snug up the nut, and run the wheel around by hand and tap it around until it has little or no run out, then tighten.

I read in the reviews that the grinder has a lot of vibration and I imagine thats the reason, most didn't take time to install the wheel and make sure it's running true. Plus it comes with a wire wheel, which will make it vibrate no matter what you do.

So far it's been fine no problems.

Danny


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a nice station. I need to get off my arse and build something for my grinders.


----------

